# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Cortana, intelligent personal assistant, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

microsoft.com/cortana

windowscentral.com/cortana

Microsoft Cortana on Wikipedia

Cortana on Wikipedia (Cortana is a fictional artificially intelligent (AI) character in the Halo video game series.)

Co-founder - Ed Doran

Cortana Intelligence Competitions

Holographic Cortana Appliance, working concept

Ecosystem:

Invoke, smart speaker

GLAS, Cortana-powered smart thermostat

----------


## Airicist

Cortana on Windows Phone 8.1 

Published on Mar 4, 2014




> Cortana is the hotly anticipated Digital Personal Assistant Microsoft is introducing with Windows Phone 8.1 as Windows Phone's answer to Siri and Google Now.
> Here is a brief glimpse at the run-up to configuring Cortana.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Cortana, your new personal assistant from Microsoft 

 Published on Apr 2, 2014




> Windows Phone 8.1 introduces the latest member of the virtual assistant community. CNET's Sarah Mitroff had a chance to talk to her.

----------


## Airicist

Who is Cortana? 

Published on Jun 18, 2014




> A quick rundown of everything you need to know about Cortana.
> 
> The AI Cortana is considered to be one of the most important assets in the UNSC's fight against the Covenant. Little known is the fact that she holds the very key to humanity's survival.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana for Windows Phone 8.1 hands-on 

 Published on Apr 2, 2014




> Tom Warren takes a look a Cortana for Windows Phone 8.1. A personal digital assistant.






CNET News - Cortana: Microsoft's answer to Apple's Siri 

 Published on Apr 2, 2014




> At the company's Build developer conference in San Francisco, Microsoft's Joe Belfiore demos a new addition to the Windows Phone 8 operating system, a personal assistant called Cortana.


"Cortana jumps from phone to desktop with Windows 10 (hands-on)"

April 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cortana, Microsoft's Siri, Comes to Life in Windows Phone 8.1"

by Karissa Bell
April 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Meet Cortana: Windows Phone's virtual assistant

 Published on Apr 3, 2014




> Microsoft has just announced Cortana, a new voice search tool for Windows Phone 8.1. Powered by Bing, it will eventually replace the search function in Windows Phone, and you'll be able to access it (her?) through a special Live Tile.
> 
> "Microsoft unveils Cortana, its answer to Siri and Google Now"
> 
> by Steve Dent
> April 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Cortana takes on Google Now, Siri 

 Published on Apr 14, 2014




> Smartphone assistants are prepped for battle! We get our hands on an early version of Cortana. Can she stand up to her foes?

----------


## Airicist

Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now battle

Published on Apr 14, 2014




> It's a battle of Cortana vs Siri vs Google Now. Who wins? Read more at wpcentral.com/cortana-versus-siri-versus-google-now

----------


## Airicist

Siri vs. Cortana vs. Google Now

 Published on Apr 21, 2014




> We compare Cortana, Windows Phone's new personal assistant, with Siri and Google Now. Find out which voice-recognition system is best for you.

----------


## Airicist

How to set a person-based reminder with Cortana

 Published on Apr 26, 2014




> You can tell Cortana to remind you anything when you send or receive texts, emails, or phone calls from certain people. [/url]

----------


## Airicist

Cortana can do impressions 

Published on Jul 14, 2014




> We're not sure when this feature was added, but Cortana can now do impressions. Simply ask Cortana to "do an impression," or "do an impersonation" and listen to some of her responses. There are not many impressions right now, but definitely try it on your device with Windows Phone 8.1 Preview for Developers. We've tried it on our Nokia Lumia Icon.

----------


## Airicist

How to use Cortana in your car with Bluetooth 

 Published on Aug 5, 2014




> If your car has Bluetooth and you have just updated your device to Windows Phone 8.1 GDR1, you need to head over to your car right now and try this out. It seems Update 1 has added a neat little feature that lets you activate Cortana directly from the voice command button on your steering wheel. We can confirm this works on two cars from the WPCentral team and readers, Aaron H. and Alienhead95, who have forwarded this tip. How do you set it up? Read along and follow the steps.

----------


## Airicist

How to upload videos to Youtube with Cortana

 Published on Aug 15, 2014




> Upload to Youtube, a Windows Phone 8.1 app that lets you upload videos from your camera roll to Youtube, has recently been updated with a cool new feature. This handy app now lets you upload your last video with the help of Cortana. Want to see it in action? Continue reading and watch our quick how-to video.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana has new songs 

 Published on Aug 28, 2014




> It looks like Cortana is learning new songs. She has been able to sing for a while now, but asking her recently has resulted in new songs. There's a little problem, though. She doesn't actually sing them out. Instead, many of the songs are read aloud. Perhaps she's in the middle of rehearsing them? Go ahead and try asking her with your Windows Phone device. We've tried it ourselves on the Nokia Lumia 930. Watch the video!

----------


## Airicist

Nanabot - Open Source Robotics Project using the Cortana APIs, Robert Oschler, Boise, Idaho, USA

----------


## Airicist

How to use Cortana with the Microsoft Band 

 Published on Nov 3, 2014




> The Microsoft Band works with the iPhone, Android devices, and Windows Phone, but they don't all get Cortana integration. If you're running Windows Phone 8.1 Update, you can use Cortana on the Microsoft Band. How does it work? How does it look? We show you in our hands-on video.
> More details:
> "How to use Cortana with the Microsoft Band"
> 
> by Mark Guim
> November 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

HTC One M8 for Windows and Cortana demo 

Published on Aug 20, 2014




> Here is how Cortana works with the Dot View case for the new HTC One M8 for Windows. This was a special colloboration between Microsoft and HTC

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Cortana on a Windows 10 laptop 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> Microsoft brings Cortana, its personal digital assistant technology, to the Windows 10 PC. Users can ask questions and set reminders using voice commands.

----------


## Airicist

How Cortana comes to life in Windows 10 

Published on Feb 10, 2015




> Marcus Ash from the Windows team discusses the history of Cortana and how the personal assistant comes to life in Windows 10.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana Takes on New York - A Love Story? 

Published on Feb 16, 2015




> Cortana in New York  Travelling alone is awesome, but sometimes it's nice to share experiences with a friend. Technology Blogger Nicole Scott, makes a friends with Cortana, who lives inside her Windows Phone. Watch the duo take on the city that never sleeps, New York, New York.
> "Cortana Takes on New York – A Love Story?"
> 
> by Nicole
> February 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10: Cortana Integration in Spartan

Published on Mar 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cortana getting more capabilities this fall, coming to iOS and Android next?"

Summary:A Reuters report today says Microsoft is working on a major update to its Cortana personal assistant technology. The report also cites unnamed sources predicting the company will release Cortana as a standalone app for other platforms. But you might have a long wait.

by Ed Bott
March 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Watch Cortana learn my voice on Windows 10 preview 

Published on Apr 6, 2015




> We love Cortana on our Windows Phone, and we're going to love her on Windows PCs and tablets, too. If you are already running Windows 10 Technical Preview, then you can already try it out. In recent builds, a new option has shown up to help Cortana learn your voice. This makes it easier for her to initiate the 'Hey Cortana' function.

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10: Cortana + search integration with start 

Published on Apr 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

A closer look at Cortana's deeper integration inside Windows 10 at Build 2015

Published on Apr 29, 2015




> The latest updates to Windows 10 from Microsoft's Build 2015 include a cleaned up interface, new virtual desktop functionality and more Cortana tricks. CNET's Brian Tong got a demonstration of the new features.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana beta on Android hands-on

Published on Jul 17, 2015




> Microsoft's Cortana beta hits Android in a leaked APK file. We loaded it up on a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge and quickly compare it to the version on Windows 10 Mobile. More info:
> "Cortana for Android hands-on and Windows 10 Mobile comparison"
> 
> by Daniel Rubino
> July 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Have some fun with Cortana's Easter eggs

Published on Jul 28, 2015




> With the release of Windows 10, Microsoft's virtual assistant Cortana now lives on the desktop. Here are some Easter eggs to find.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana is your new desktop digital assistant. Here's how she works

Published on Jul 28, 2015




> Microsoft's digital assistant makes her desktop debut.

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 Review: Cortana

Published on Jul 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How to enable Hey Cortana in Windows 10

Published on Aug 5, 2015




> 'Hey Cortana' is a feature on Windows 10 that lets your personal assistant recognize your voice and wake it up just by calling its name. The feature is disabled by default, so we'll show you how to enable it. See it in action on our Surface 3.
> 
> More details:
> "How to enable 'Hey Cortana' in Windows 10"
> 
> by Mark Guim
> August 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How to set a reminder with Cortana in Windows 10

Published on Aug 11, 2015




> One of our favorite features with Cortana in Windows 10 is setting reminders. You can ask the personal assistant to set reminders based on time, place, or person. We'll show you how.
> 
> More details: "How to set a reminder with Cortana in Windows 10"
> 
> by Mark Guim
> August 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How to send an email with Cortana on Windows 10

Published on Aug 20, 2015




> Cortana, your personal assistant on Windows 10, can help you send an email without opening the Email app or even touching the keyboard. 
> 
> "How to send an email with Cortana on Windows 10"
> 
> by Mark Guim
> August 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 How-To: Hey, Cortana

Published on Sep 3, 2015




> Personal assistant. DJ. Sous chef. Comedian. Cortana does it all, and more. Cortana is the digital assistant who’s best at reminders to help you keep track of the details and stay at the top of your game.

----------


## Airicist

Satechi Cortana Button

Published on Sep 28, 2015




> We go fingers-on with Satechi's one-touch Cortana button for Windows 10 and Windows 10 Mobile. What's in the box? Is it worth $23 and how well does it work? We let you know in our latest review!
> 
> More details:
> "One touch Cortana – Our Satechi Bluetooth Cortana Button review for Windows 10"
> 
> by Daniel Rubino
> September 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Using Cortana on the New Xbox One Experience

Published on Oct 9, 2015




> Here's a quick look at Cortana on the Xbox One. 
> 
> Do note that she's a work in progress, the full version will allow you to perform complex Xbox One commands using natural language.

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 in depth: Cortana

Published on Oct 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Cortana: Now available where and when you need her, no matter what smartphone you choose"

by Marcus Ash
December 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cortana: now doing more to help you get things done

Published on Jan 25, 2016




> Marcus Ash from the Cortana team introduces new features to help you get more done.

----------


## Airicist

Dissecting Windows 10 Mobile: Giving feedback via Cortana

Published on Jan 28, 2016




> In addition to the Windows Feedback app, Windows 10 Mobile provides another way to give Microsoft feedback specifically on Cortana.

----------


## Airicist

Watch how Cortana, Bots and Bing are powering the latest version of Skype 

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> Microsoft shows how its personal assistant, search engine and robots are working together to help users communicate in the next version of Skype.

----------


## Airicist

See how Cortana acts as a personal assistant inside Outlook

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> At Build 2016, Microsoft shows how Cortana helps users manage Outlook email and calendar capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana Tips & Tricks | Low Battery

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> Cortana will now inform you of low battery power on your mobile devices. For example, if your phone’s battery is low, a notification will pop up on your PC so you can promptly charge it before your next meeting.






Cortana Tips & Tricks | Find My Phone

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> We all lose track of our phone from time to time and now you can ask Cortana to find your phone, regardless of device, on your PC using the new find my phone feature. The feature will allow users to locate their phone from their PC through geo-location and by having Cortana ring your phone.






Cortana Tips & Tricks | Share Directions

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> To date, people go through a lot of effort to manually connect the dots between devices—emailing links to open on other devices or re-doing a search on the phone to find directions to a location they were just looking at on the PC. Today, we’re breaking down one of those barriers by enabling you to access navigation details across devices through Cortana. Tell Cortana “directions to [place]” on your PC and she’ll send those same directions to your phone.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana in India

Published on Apr 9, 2016




> Cortana is the personalized digital assistant on Windows 10. Find out the key features developed for users in India, on Cortana.

----------


## Airicist

Getting Started: Cortana Analytics Suite

Published on Apr 11, 2016




> To learn more about Azure’s data technologies in the cloud, visit:
> 
> Cortana Analytics Suite is the fully managed big data and advanced analytics suite that enables you to transform your data into intelligent action.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana gets some new tricks in Windows 10

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> The Windows 10 anniversary update brings new features to Cortana. She now responds above the lock screen and can sync reminders or directions to your phone.

----------


## Airicist

What's new with the Cortana companion app

Published on Dec 8, 2016




> Cortana for Android and iOS is the perfect companion to your Windows10 PC. Check out what’s new.

----------


## Airicist

Harman Kardon + Cortana: Premium Audio Meets Personal Assistant

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> The new voice activated speaker by Harman Kardon, with Cortana - your personal digital assistant. Coming in 2017.


"Microsoft sets the stage for Cortana-powered smart devices"
Microsoft's first moves won't be in the home, it appears, but in the car.

by Mark Hachman
December 13, 2016

"Microsoft to open Cortana virtual assistant to third-party devices and apps"

by Darrell Etherington
December 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The animated guide to artificial intelligence (Explanimators: Episode 1)

Published on May 1, 2017




> An easy guide to everything AI. More from Microsoft Story Labs: microsoft.com/storylabs.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft shows how Cortana connects to everyday devices

Published on May 10, 2017




> Microsoft demos how Cortana will connect to cars and speakers.


"Microsoft to take on Amazon's Alexa and Google Home"
The tech giant plans to unveil a range of Cortana-powered devices by the end of this year.

by Ian Sherr
May 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 10, 2017




> Hear from developers about why they are so excited to build skills for Cortana. Developers, get started building your skill here today at Microsoft Cortana Dev Center.

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Cortana, Open Alexa,’ AmazonSays. And Microsoft Agrees."
In an unusual partnership, Amazon and Microsoft are working
together to extend the abilities of their voice-controlled digital assistants.

by Nick Wingfield 
August 30, 2017

Amazon Alexa Voice Service (AVS), Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

----------


## Airicist

Cortana everywhere

Published on Dec 13, 2017




> Cortana is coming to more places for more people, including the Microsoft Launcher and Cheetah Mobile Launcher apps on Android and on the new Harman Kardon Invoke smart speaker, where you can make calls, control your home, and now manage your emails and calendars across both Outlook and Gmail using only your voice, to help you across work and life to achieve more while doing less.

----------


## Airicist

Cortana is not dead!

Published on Jan 18, 2018




> After CES many in the press have been wondering about the future of Microsoft's Cortana voice assistant. Despite some significant hurdles Microsoft is doubling down as they begin to integrate the AI into Windows 10 to make an "intelligent OS" likely starting with "Redstone 5".

----------


## Airicist

First look at Amazon Alexa and Microsoft Cortana voice integration

Published on Aug 22, 2018




> Windows 10 users can now use Alexa commands through Cortana and vice versa.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cortana wants to be your personal executive assistant and read your emails to you, too"

by Frederic Lardinois
November 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft winds down its bigger plans for Cortana with mobile app shutdown"

by Sarah Perez
November 18, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "The first and only Cortana speaker removes Microsoft’s digital assistant"
Microsoft’s Cortana assistant never really caught on

by Tom Warren
March 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cortana on Android, iOS reminds users it will be gone soon"

by JC Torres
March 23, 2021

----------

